# IBS-D and Work :/



## KaitlynEFitch (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi!

My name is Kaitlyn, I'm 21.

I have had Chronic IBS-D since I was about 15. It got worse over the years. Due to this, I don't have much experience with work and I am afraid to get a job.

Well, I went to online school to buy some time (And because it was online), and I graduated with a diploma in Medical Billing and Coding. I searched for a job for about 5 months now, and finally found a place. They interviewed with me 2 times and then, they gave me the job. I am shocked because they were considering alot of other people, and I mentioned that I have IBS. (I'm very shy, and still don't understand why they gave me the job but I'm excited)

The thing is.. I'm freaking out.

With IBS, I don't leave the house more than 2 times in a row, and no more than like 2 days a week usually. It's hard everytime. I wake up with Diarrhea, and I have it all day. I try diets.. whatever. I try everything.

I don't know how to deal with this. I don't know how to become comfortable at work and using the bathroom there. I don't know what to do.... It is an office job, and that's the good part.. but I'd just like any advice from ANYONE about how to get through IBS at WORK!

Thank you!


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the job! Well done









The only thing I know is that things won't be different if you don't do different things. Might sound a little trite but you've done an amazing thing by getting a job. Try to go into this experience with an open mind; if you think you will fail you probably will, but I'm willing to bet you can figure things out, even with your health challenges.

Please keep us posted! Best of luck


----------



## ebell11 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have just had a similar thing happen to me. What I have been doing is taking Imodium in the morning which usually helps me through the day. I eat light food such as apple sauce, white rice and light sandwiches. I am also starting to read the book called Full Catastrophy Living. I think someone else on this site recommended. I just started it but the information seems really useful. Its great that you told them about your IBS! The first week or so might be hard but once your body is more use to a routine it may adapt to it more than you think. Good Luck!


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd say use Immodium and eat light through the day. Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelseya89 (Jan 9, 2012)

congrats on the job!! I am lucky that I work in an office too so having to use the bathroom a lot is a little easier. I find it helps to have a set routine, thats what I do, but if I stray from that routine I start to get anxiety. Every morning I take 2 bentyls and 2 immodium, then an hour before my lunch i take 2 more bentyls and then before dinner, since i am home, i just take one bentyl. I pretty much just live off of immodium.


----------



## Goatboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I posted about the FMLA Family Medical Leave Act on another post

The government allows up to 12 weeks off , wether its all at once or intermittently used time. No guarantee youll be paid for the time off but they cant fire you or demote you while on it.

Ive been on it for 10 years.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was in a similiar situation and learned that actually getting out of my comfort zone was a good thing. I had my days that it acted up and even days i had to go home, however sometimes having something such as a job to keep you focused on something other than your stomach is a great thing. Ive posted in a previous section about the experimental drug i am on and it has helped tremendously, havent had to take any days off of work since i started! If your out of options it may be something you may want to try. In the mean time just stay positive, wake up extra early to give yourself time in your own bathroom and limit what and how much you eat in the beginning. I wish you nothing but luck and im sure youll do just fine.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the waking up early tip njstomach gave is really important. I've noticed even a 15 minute difference lets my body really get things going when im at home, so i can avoid issue when commuting (as i do it with public transit, far away from many a bathroom!). I work in an office as well and it does make it easy to get up and go to the bathroom as often as you need.

Sometimes, i am late to work, because IBS causes me to sometimes get off the subway and find a bathroom (i have over an hour commute, so it's anxiety inducing) or I get trapped at home trying to get through BMs before I leave. I got to the point that I didn't want my boss to think it was tardiness due to a lack of caring...so, I told him I have IBS.

The fact this job already know you have it is a huge plus. Gets that out in the open and lets them understand your situation better. In turn, it should help ease some anxiety. You'll do great! once you get into a routine and know where the bathrooms are, it'll get better


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on getting the job.there's some good ideas here.Once you are able to get a little money or insurance,find a good gastroenterologist and get yourself checked out.There are many things that cause IBSD and many things can be treated.I used to have it really bad like you and my gastro doc got me better.I'm not perfect like I want.I can leave the house and get stuff done.It's been a life changer.It could be a big improvement for you as well.


----------



## Englishgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, congratulations on getting a job. Someone else has also said this, you might well find that concentrating on learning your new job, getting to know your collegues, focusing on something else other than what your guts are doing might well help your situation a lot. Like many here I have the worst problems in the morning before I leave the house, and during the commute, but once I am actually at my desk, concentrating on my work then I hardly have to go to the bathroom at all during the working day.


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats on the job!!!

I take immodium everyday and this helps me out with the D. I also just recently got a job and the first couple of weeks were hard. I was always anxious about my ibs and that would trigger it. But now that I am use to the job and know what to expect I don't get anxious and things are great. I don't have bad flare ups and I am actually able to eat throughout the day!!!

I hope you get things under control and have a great time at work. Things will always get better!!!


----------

